# Is there a POD service that groups designs?



## legusee (Mar 31, 2011)

I was wondering if there is a POD site that will group all of my similar designs into one post so that users can select through colors after they select a design that they like, more like real online stores. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, CafePress does that. I think most of the other do as well


----------

